# Hi hi~! I'm from San Francisco :)



## cherripi (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm new to this forum! I've been looking at the FOTD forum for about a week now and I LOVE it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It gave me so much inspiration! Anyway, my name is Cherri, I'm 23, living in San Francisco (a beautiful city with ugly weather). Hello to everyone here and I wanna meet you all!!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 9, 2005)

I believe Mark Twain said that the coldest winter he ever experienced was a summer in San Francisco.  Don't moan too much about the weather though.  I've been there a few times for quite long periods and it's never been as bad as London!  I love SF as a city and can't wait to get back there again.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.

Caff - I come from London and I can tell you, the weather there has NOTHING on Melbourne. Seriously.


----------



## user4 (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## cherripi (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks guys for the welcoming  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really excited!


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome!  I hope you'll be posting your own FOTDs soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you're here!


----------



## baby_love (Nov 9, 2005)

I live in SF too.  

welcome!


----------



## cherripi (Nov 10, 2005)

There isn't any MAC store in San Francisco (downtown area), is there? I saw a counter in Nordstrom and maybe Macy's too but that's it.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherripi* 
_There isn't any MAC store in San Francisco (downtown area), is there? I saw a counter in Nordstrom and maybe Macy's too but that's it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope! The two stores are on Fillmore and Union (PRO). I work at the Macy's counter downtown and then there's Saks up the street and Nordstrom down the street. Once Bloomingdales opens, there will be one there too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome


----------



## cherripi (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Nope! The two stores are on Fillmore and Union (PRO). I work at the Macy's counter downtown and then there's Saks up the street and Nordstrom down the street. Once Bloomingdales opens, there will be one there too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OHHHHHH that is so cool that you work there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll see you there someday, it's only like 4 blocks away from me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!!


----------



## user2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Cherri and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^ Linda


----------



## cherripi (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hi Cherri and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^ Linda_

 
Thank you Linda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys are the sweetest!!!


----------



## singrsling (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherripi* 

 
_There isn't any MAC store in San Francisco (downtown area), is there? I saw a counter in Nordstrom and maybe Macy's too but that's it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
there's a MAC Pro store on Union St. in SF.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra, Cherri!!


----------



## kariii (Sep 12, 2009)

Sf is definitely a beautiful city with ugly weather.  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 12, 2009)

How was this thread even found? It is from 2005 lol!


----------



## kariii (Sep 12, 2009)

lol omg ^^^^ I just noticed.. hey I was just welcoming another san franciscan haha


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2009)

Cherri!


----------



## Purple (Sep 15, 2009)

welcome! I love San Francisco!


----------

